# Can NO LONGER ACCESS MY IP ADDRESS for Apple TV2



## codfather (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello everyone , I just joined the forum because I need help from the pro's . 

My problem is this : I installed XBMC prodo 12 on my Apple TV2 , the the SSH route with Putty ip 192.168.1.1.. 

Now when I try to get back in it automatically locks me out with this message " 
" server unexpectedly closed network connection" Same happens when using WINSCP . 

I am not sure what I did wrong and how to fix this . If anyone else had this problem I need help . 

Thanks


----------

